# Please wait while Microsoft Outlook exits



## keitH.uk (Apr 3, 2008)

How to fix Outlook 2000 shutdown problem



To resolve outlook 2000 shutdown issue, just double click and install Microsoft update "OUTLOOKff.msp" (already extracted).



Note: office 2000 service pack 3 (SP3) must be installed before installing this update.





This will resole the fallowing issue.



When you try to quit Microsoft Outlook 2000, you receive the following message and Outlook 2000 does not quit:



Please wait while Microsoft Outlook exits.



Note: This problem may also occur if you try to quit Outlook 2000 after Microsoft Office Outlook 2003 was used to open your mailbox or if another user viewed your shared Calendar with Outlook 2003.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Had this problem at work now sorted thought I would share it


----------

